# CEFX Spring Challenge and kids BRP race at the Gate May 14-15



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Kids BRP race at the CEFX Spring Challenge presented by The Gate May 14-15*

*Location/Info:*_*The Gate*_ - Laurel Square shopping center. 1733 Pearl Road, Brunswick, OH 44212. Entries are non-transferable and non-refundable after May 8, 2010. *Entries limited to 75 racers*. All TOUR rules apply. LiPo batteries must be charged in a LiPo sack. *Personal transponders are mandatory.* Pit tables and chairs will be provided for racers only. Jack the Gripper or Epic Sticky Fingers traction compound only; NO WINTERGREEN. 


CEFX will be bringing display AND test cars. If you don’t have a car, just show up and use a CEFX race-winning car! *Limited availability*

CEFX to provide lunch on Saturday!


*Awards:** 13.5 COT / 10.5 / 7.5*
Cash Payouts for TQ, 1st-3rd for A Mains. $5 per entry goes towards payout.
Trophies 1st-3rd for all lower mains


*BRP Kids Class, Sponsored by Power Push*
Trophies for all participants!


*Hotel Info:** Super 8 Strongsville.* 15385 Royalton Rd, Strongsville, OH 44136. 440-238-0170


*Schedule:*_Friday 5/14_ 6:00pm to 12:00 am: Open Practice 
_Saturday 5/15_ 7:00am to 11:30am: Practice (Controlled if necessary)
12:00pm to Finish: Racing Starts
3 Rounds of Qualifying and Mains


----------

